# 1.8 TFSI S Line



## chgor (Apr 24, 2016)

Morning all,

Newbie to forum here looking for some advice. Recently placed order for 1.8 TFSI S-Line but can't find much info online - majority seems to be for the other models.

Anyone got any experience of the 1.8?

(Don't do many miles (<10k/yr) and mostly city driving so seemed like the better option, but now beginning to wonder if I will regret this and if should have spent a bit extra for the 2.0...)

Any insight greatly appreciated!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a Mk2 1.8 and had no problems with performance.If it had not been for the offers plus lower fuel prices I would have gone for another 1.8.The Mk3 1.8 is also lighter and more powerful than the Mk2.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Chgor, what optional extras did you add to your car? e.g. Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack etc...

The 1.8 is a newer model than the 2.0 which is why you probably can't find as much info online. But from what I've read on this forum, all the people with 1.8's have been very happy with them because it suits their needs and budget well. There are obviously some people who are quite snobbish about it, but if you use it like you said, (less than 10k and mostly city driving), then the extra power might be lost on you anyway.

I have a 1.8 on order and although I wanted the 2.0 to begin with, the difference in tax and insurance over here in Austria between a car with 180ps and 230ps was significant enough to put me off the 2.0, and I could use the €5k saving on the price difference for all the bells and whistles I wanted :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Xiano said:


> Hi Chgor, what optional extras did you add to your car? e.g. Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack etc...
> 
> The 1.8 is a newer model than the 2.0 which is why you probably can't find as much info online. But from what I've read on this forum, all the people with 1.8's have been very happy with them because it suits their needs and budget well. There are obviously some people who are quite snobbish about it, but if you use it like you said, (less than 10k and mostly city driving), then the extra power might be lost on you anyway.
> 
> I have a 1.8 on order and although I wanted the 2.0 to begin with, the difference in tax and insurance over here in Austria between a car with 180ps and 230ps was significant enough to put me off the 2.0, and I could use the €5k saving on the price difference for all the bells and whistles I wanted :lol:


This is exactly what I did.

It would be extra tax, insurance and I saved money to get all the gadgets/options I wanted 

Only thing that sucked was there is no 1.8s nearby to me so I haven't test driven one.
Should be here beginning of July 



stumardy said:


> Don't be gay, just get a 2L TFSI matey!


Some people don't care about that little bit of extra performance.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

too late! don't say it! :twisted: :twisted:

I think there are 2 users with a 1.8...but never heard again so.....maybe they've changed with a.....tdi..!

if you have a 1.8 with not many optionals so didn't pay almost like a TTs and don't drive over 10.000km per year, you made a good choice...otherwise I don't think there is so much convenience..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got a Mk2 1.8 and I've ordered a Mk3 1.8. Like OP mainly urban driving where most of the time I'm lucky to get up to 30 mph so paying £3k+ for more power that I'll only occasionally get to use would just frustrate me more, and cost me more in other ways too.
Start with a basic 1.8 Sport and then regard everything else as possible options, including S-line and 2.0L engine, and then decide which options you want / are most important to you within your set budget.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Zephy didn't realise it was a 1.8 you had on order, but it's a roadster, right? Good man, it's a perfectly sensible option, and not a lot of difference with the 2.0 in terms of mpg and performance figures. As you say, it's the savings in purchase price that make it sensible.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

chgor said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Newbie to forum here looking for some advice. Recently placed order for 1.8 TFSI S-Line but can't find much info online - majority seems to be for the other models.
> 
> ...


There are a few of us 1.8 guys on the forum, and if you are going on the basis of price/performance ratio I really don't think you can go wrong. I never feel short changed performance wise, its quick and handle's so sweetly. The 2.0s are very quick cars and that's great, the point with the TT is that no matter what's under the bonnet it performs impressively. I similarly will be driving very few miles and the function of this car for me was an occasional car that gives you that special feeling. I love my TT and the 1.8 has exceeded my expectations. Enjoy


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a 1.8 s line here. Don't regret it. It's fast enough for me. I got the 1.8 as it was over 3k cheaper than the 2.0!

What does disappoint is that it doesn't sound as good as the 2.0, and the 2.0 uses similar amount of fuel compared to the 1.8. I expected it to get around 6-8mpg more but it probably gets 2-3mpg more if that lol. But the fact I saved myself £3k was good enough for me!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> Zephy didn't realise it was a 1.8 you had on order, but it's a roadster, right? Good man, it's a perfectly sensible option, and not a lot of difference with the 2.0 in terms of mpg and performance figures. As you say, it's the savings in purchase price that make it sensible.


Yes Mr R its a roadster.
£3200 buys you a 2.0 L or an awful lot of extras. I reckoned I'd get more use out of grey leather Super Sports seats and Open Top pack etc.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Evolution Chips will remap to 220bhp for £249 fitted, so spend the £2750 you have saved on options!


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

I have a 1.8 and did have my reservations about not getting the 2.0l however to have the optional extras I wanted & to remain in the budget (taking into consideration the cheaper Insurance,tax,running costs) I went for the 1.8 and can honestly say I do not regret it. Performance wise the car is plenty fast enough for me (having previously owned a 3.0l tdi a5). Economy wise I was expecting better (probably only 2-3 mpg more than 2.0l) I dont do many miles so as an occasional car that puts a smile on my face I dont think you can go wrong.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Great to hear all the 1.8 owners are happy


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Out of interest, is there anyone on here who has driven both the 1.8 and the 2.0?

On paper, a 0.9s difference from 0-60 doesn't sound like enough to warrant the extra £3k+ IMO, but I'd be interested to hear some first-hand experience. Personally, I would need to have a 2.0 Quattro to justify going up from the 1.8...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You can only tell when you're pushing the car above 9/10ths. Day to day driving both front wheel drives feel similar. The 2.0 does sound louder though.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Purchasing a new 1.8 Mark 2 enabled me to have S-line and lots of other extras too! I certainly don't regret it, albeit my TTS gets to 35mph a little bit quicker now! :lol:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Zephy didn't realise it was a 1.8 you had on order, but it's a roadster, right? Good man, it's a perfectly sensible option, and not a lot of difference with the 2.0 in terms of mpg and performance figures. As you say, it's the savings in purchase price that make it sensible.
> ...


I'll be interested to hear what you think of it when it comes Zephy. I've currently got a similar spec MK2 and my dealership keep trying to tempt me into a MK3! Any idea on your delivery date?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


Expecting it to arrive late May. My Mk2 was coming up 3 years old so it was time for a change. But don't expect much from the dealer as part ex on your old Mk2. :x


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Can anyone that's driven a 1.8 mk3 confirm if I should be worried that it's a lot different to the 2.0 I drove for test drive?


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Ive got a 1.8 on order, its just left the factory and on its way to the port! Thank the lord! lol

I havent test driven one as i couldnt locate any for a test drive, and it is a slight worry but im sure im going to be pleasantly surprised. Ive gone from a 1.8t to a 2.0tsi, now back to a 1.8, and if im honest, i never really noticed that much difference in terms of how well it pulled.

Once i have it will defo post photos and give my verdict


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

TTKiid said:


> Ive got a 1.8 on order, its just left the factory and on its way to the port! Thank the lord! lol
> 
> I havent test driven one as i couldnt locate any for a test drive, and it is a slight worry but im sure im going to be pleasantly surprised. Ive gone from a 1.8t to a 2.0tsi, now back to a 1.8, and if im honest, i never really noticed that much difference in terms of how well it pulled.
> 
> Once i have it will defo post photos and give my verdict


Would be very useful to know your thoughts 

What spec/colour you gone for?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Expecting it to arrive late May. My Mk2 was coming up 3 years old so it was time for a change. But don't expect much from the dealer as part ex on your old Mk2. :x


Excellent I'll keep an eye out for your post then. Oh I've had that conversation already and that's the main thing holding me back to be honest.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Can anyone that's driven a 1.8 mk3 confirm if I should be worried that it's a lot different to the 2.0 I drove for test drive?


I can safely say you should have absolutely no worries about getting a 1.8. It is only very tiny bit slower and you only feel that when you push it above 9/10ths. Day to day it is very similar paced. Only difference is 2.0 has a slightly better exhaust note.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone that's driven a 1.8 mk3 confirm if I should be worried that it's a lot different to the 2.0 I drove for test drive?
> ...


Thanks Timi, I know you said similar to that before but just getting the nerves I could be let down!

Most of my journeys are a steady 40-50 mph anyway, with the occasional quick drive.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

40-50mph you'll see nearly 50mpg at those speeds too.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi, I was wondering if our TTs have the active exhaust valves?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I believe they do. When you use drive select putting in dynamic it sounds throatier!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, for some reason I was thinking they had skipped putting one on mine..


----------

